# Bit types



## hemicro (Jan 6, 2012)

I am just getting into cnc woodworking,so I have some pretty basic questions. At first I will be attempting simple sign work with some scroll work and choosing bits will be a concern. I will need bits for the lettering, scroll and cutouts. I will probably use 1/4" material at first. Is there a basic suggestion for bits for holes, carving and cutout? Does anyone have a set that includes the most commonly used bits for woodworking?

Harley


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

If you're going to do carved lettering, I got this set from Rockler: 3-Pc. Signmaking Router Bit Set

That said, the bits you get may depend on which machine you purchase. Some machines will let you use any 1/4" router bit while others may use their own bits. For example, the Carvetight bits for the Carvewright have a pressed adapter, but I don't know what the diameter the adapter is.

If your spindle has a 1/4" collet, you can purchase a 1/8" collet for smaller router bits at precisebits.com. I got one for my Porter Cable 690.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more place to get the bits from,also off eBay ,I just sold off some brand ( 20 ea.) new ones for 1/2 the price.
Carvewright bits are 1/4" by the way 

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Signmaking bits sets
MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set, Sign Carving

===


Noob said:


> If you're going to do carved lettering, I got this set from Rockler: 3-Pc. Signmaking Router Bit Set
> 
> That said, the bits you get may depend on which machine you purchase. Some machines will let you use any 1/4" router bit while others may use their own bits. For example, the Carvetight bits for the Carvewright have a pressed adapter, but I don't know what the diameter the adapter is.
> 
> If your spindle has a 1/4" collet, you can purchase a 1/8" collet for smaller router bits at precisebits.com. I got one for my Porter Cable 690.


----------



## hemicro (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I placed my order for a V90 and will use a Bosh router. I plan on using emc2 to start with, but it seems a little more vague on the setup than Mach3. If I could find an initial setup config with the switches installed I would probably have a lot less chance of tearing something up at first. Am looking forward to getting into this.
Harley


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

I am a fan of the CMT Laser 60 degree V bit. Amazon sells it. I also like Whiteside spiral up cutting bits and their down cutting bits. Freud makes a decent 1/4" spiral up and down as well.

For ball nose endmills and square nose endmills I order mine from Enco. I used a K2 1/2" to 1/8" adapter and worked good in wood at least and now I use a true 1/8" collet in my spindle. Not sure what your coptions are for a colt.

Another bit that is handy is a 1/4" keyhole bit for a lot of the signs I make.

Also I use a flush trim bit in my router table to take care of tabs on pieces I cut out of panels - tabs keep the part from flopping around in the blank after the last cut through pass is complete.


----------



## hemicro (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I just got my dust boot done and have been experimenting on junk wood with some bits from Harbor freight. Good enough bits for practice but not the best. The dust boot works awesome.


----------



## MichelleJones (Feb 8, 2012)

You made the right choice its the best.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

purchase some 1/4 end mills flat and round end ,these are very usefull and the v bits for signs


----------

